# Par la force des idées, j'ai osé conquérir le monde.



## robic11238

Bonjour à tous !

Pour la création d'une devise, j'aurais besoin de traduire en latin la phrase suivante: "Par la force des idées, j'ai osé conquérir le monde"

"le monde" renvoie à la notion globale, l'univers.

Avec mes premières recherches j'arrive à : "Vi vis ideas, ausus vincere mundi" mais c'est trop aproximatif...

Un grand merci d'avance 

Robin


----------



## Scholiast

Salvete!

Et, je pense, la phrase doit être assez épigrammatique, n'est-ce pas?

Je propose:

_vi ingenii ausus omnia vincere_

Mais attendre des autres suggestions!

Σ


----------



## Joca

*Mundum vi cogitationis vincere audui.
*
En tout cas, attendez la bonne réponse.


----------



## Scholiast

Et voilà le Latin d'Astérix


> Mundum vi cogitationis vincere* audui.
> *



_ausus sum._

Σ


----------



## Joca

Scholiast said:


> Et voilà le Latin d'Astérix
> 
> 
> _ausus sum._
> 
> Σ



Vous êtes sérieux? Que voulez-vous dire par là, en effet?


----------



## Scholiast

Salvete



Joca said:


> Vous êtes sérieux? Que voulez-vous dire par là, en effet?



Just that _*audui*_ is not a classically correct form: _audere_ is a semi-deponent and _ausus sum_ is the perfect tense.

Σ


----------



## Joca

You're right. My mistake.
Tu as raison. Ma faute.
Recte dicis. Mihi error.


----------

